# 'views' on a thread



## dellzeqq (7 May 2009)

Adders - does the number of views include those who are not logged on?


----------



## Shaun (7 May 2009)

Yes, any view - members and guests, logged on or not.

The count is only updated once an hour though, not immediately as it adds a processing overhead.


----------



## dellzeqq (7 May 2009)

okeydokey. Quite a few people are reading one particular thread and not logging on - which is interesting because the thread is achieving its purpose in a different way.


----------



## dellzeqq (8 May 2009)

cripes! 10,200 views - in one month!


----------

